# aftermarket radio in 97 Deville



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

Well I bought the install kit and wire harness for my 97 Deville, connected the wires like I have done many, many times, plugged everyting in, and checked to make sure the radiuo worked before I mounted it in. Good thing, because the radio woulbn't turn on. It would take a CD, so it was getting constant power, but just wouldn't turn on. So I get my handy dandy light tester, like I have done many, many times, and test the red "switched igniiton on" wire, and get nothing. So before going crazy and tearing my shit all up looking for the problem, like I have done many, many, times, I traced the red wire from the radio tho the aftermarket harness. It was fine. So I look at the factory harness, and voila, there is no wire there. Fine. So I take my handy dandy light tester again, and check for a switched on positive wire from somewhere else on the factory harness. There is NONE. the only time I can get one is with the factory radio plugged in. Weird, but I know Caddies are funny sometimes.


So to make a long story short, where is the easiest spot to get an "ignition switched on" wire to turn the damn radio on???


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Switched 12V+ is supposed to be yellow in that car if that helps...

You can get a fuse tap and go into the fuse box on a switched fuse...

Just make sure you put the fuse tap on the cold leg of the fuse...


































This is what I normally use on the mini fuses like what should be in your car...
The fuse leg actually goes through the fuse tap for a really secure connection...


----------



## CarShowDisplays (Sep 15, 2005)

Some Cadillacs used a prototype databus system, that is used in Gms now.
The accessory is turned on with a data signal, and there is no yellow switched acc behind the radio. 
You can tap the acc circuit at the wiper fuse, or the thick brown wire at the sterring coulum harness. there are other places to tap but using one of these will let the radio work with the key turned backwards in the acc postion.
DC


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CarShowDisplays_@Dec 9 2005, 01:36 PM~4371236
> *Some  Cadillacs used a prototype databus system, that is used in Gms now.
> The accessory is turned on with a data signal, and there is no yellow switched acc behind the radio.
> You can tap the acc circuit at the wiper fuse, or the thick brown wire at the sterring coulum harness.  there are other places to tap but using one of these will let the radio work with the key turned backwards in the acc postion.
> ...


I'm pretty sure GM wasn't using the databus system in 97 though...


----------



## chucky (May 14, 2003)

it happend to me last night with a 95 i know it two years newer but i guess its almost the same, the samething was happening to me last night but i used the red and yellow from the stereo and connected it to only the yellow of the car. that might help.


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

If it has the Bose option, then there is a little relay on the back wall under the dash, or sometimes under the hood that turns switched power on. Its uber gay and I dont remember why they did it that way, but my vette was like that too, has something to do with the current draw on all the amps when they turn on or something. Anyways, a haneys manual would be handy


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

Thanks for all the info. It just a lowly Deville (cloth seats!), so I doubt it has the Bose option. Its too cold to really mess with it right now, give me a few days and i'll check it out again.....


----------



## CarShowDisplays (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Dec 9 2005, 12:41 PM~4371277
> *I'm pretty sure GM wasn't using the databus system in 97 though...
> *


I found that out from calling Peripehal tech support, about a 97 catera. It wasn't a full blown class 2 databus, like door locks and other functions, but it did have the chime through the door speaker, and no acc behind the radio. Some Cadillacs that use the wide 32pin gm harness have no wire in the acc position. 
Other than what I've seen in Cadillacs, the databus as we know it now started in 2000 with the caviler/sunfire, Impala, and some other cars, I think by 03 or 04 it was in everything GM.


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CarShowDisplays_@Dec 10 2005, 06:27 PM~4380056
> *I found that out from calling Peripehal tech support, about a 97 catera.  It wasn't a full blown class 2 databus, like door locks and other functions, but it did have the chime through the door speaker, and no acc behind the radio.  Some Cadillacs that use the wide 32pin gm harness have no wire in the acc position.
> Other than what I've seen in Cadillacs, the databus as we know it now started in 2000 with the caviler/sunfire, Impala, and some other cars, I think by 03 or 04  it was in everything GM.
> *



Yup, the door chime is throught though the speakers/radio, and doesn't sound when the radio is unplugged


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

The best thing to do with that stock BOSE is delete all of it and run new shit. Just make sure you do the hard wire at the power intenna at the trunk


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

thats tite where u get that screen?


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Dec 13 2005, 04:23 PM~4398724
> *The best thing to do with that stock BOSE is delete all of it and run new shit.  Just make sure you do the hard wire at the power intenna at the trunk
> *


You need some woodgrain or leather on that thing. BAD


----------

